# Our mini-zoo(:



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

And here's more..









I know he's pretty common, but he's so cute, so here's Eeyore.








Eeyore and Louie.
























Bonnie and Clyde. They have the biggest peronalities of any of the animals. If you're drinking or eating anything around them, you won't be for long because they will have it. They can even drink out of cups quite well. And if you're filling up their trough, they like to take the hose out and spray you with it. They love runnning and playing and are very curious. They always have to be right with you when you're in their pasture.
















Bonnie. We just got her this past summer. When we got her, she preferred to be by herself, but now she's just as nosey as Clyde. When she was younger, she was used in the nativity scenes around town during Christmas. She and Clyde took to eachother as soon as they met, and now they're inseperable.
























Clyde. He is such a ham. If anything is going on, he WILL know. He loves playing with anyone or anything anywhere anytime. He is nearing 2 years old and he loves to goof around and show off. His favorite thing to do is give kisses. He absolutely loves little kids.








Clyde and Louie.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

LUCKY!

I love,love your cavy...luuucky luckky duck.

You have my dream farm..you just need some goats,a pot belly pig,and a few others but I would consider yours an exotic farm.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha, my uncle has goats and we sold our potbelly. We also used to have a baby coatimundi but we sold her and we sent our two alpacas to my uncle's farm about 10 or 15 miles away.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oooo,i love coatimundis!


How do you get all these animals?


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

There are two exotic animal auctions that we go to every year. We got our first ostrich from there then he was lonely so we got 3 more, and we got Clyde from there and some family friends got Bonnie, and later they decided to decrease their farm size so they sold her to us. We got one llama from an auction and the other from the exotic auction, and we got the cavy from a saddle club swap meet.

Next theyre looking at buying a giraffe, kangaroo, or a wallaby, but theyre expensive, so i dont know if it's going to happen or not. We also might get a Rhesus Macaque, but he's not very friendly, so we might not get him.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

dont you need a permit to own exotic animals? if not thats AWESOME!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow I have never seen or heard of a cavy before, it sort of looks like a rabbit, but with short ears haha.

A Giraffe??!! 
what would you do with it??


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

You need a permit for some exotics, but not all. Its mostly exotic felines and canines that you need permits for, but there are others. All of ours are completely legal, though. 

And I havent got the slightest idea what we'd do with a giraffe, probably spoil it like we do the camels.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thats alot of interesting animals!!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Can you ride the camels?


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

How cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

The camels are too young to ride still, Clyde is just turning 2, o think. Same goes for the ostriches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

